# Volkswagen to Replace Inline-Five with 1.8-Liter Turbo Four in the U.S.



## Timstah (May 16, 2011)

http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-to-replace-inline-five-with-1-8-liter-turbo-four-in-the-u-s/

"Volkswagen will soon drop its naturally aspirated five-cylinder engine from its U.S. lineup and replace it with a turbocharged 1.8-liter four, two sources at the company have told us."


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

so we've been hearing :thumbup:

the turbo motor will be way more tuner friendly :thumbup:

awesome that it isn't related to the 1.8t either.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So many uneducated people are bashing on the vw 5 cylinder. Its ridiculous. 99% have not even driven one. AS for fuel economy and power it is no worse than any other 2.3.-2.5 engine in the competition. You should base fuel economy and power off of displacement not # of cylinders.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Will it require premium?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

the 2.5 gets good fuel economy but direct fuel injected motors do a little better. its like carbs versus FI. not really a huge leap by itself, but none the less a leap forward in terms of economy.

a lot of the base model cars are coming out with direct fuel injection so VW needs a FSI motor to compete too.

all these new motors across the board pretty much run on 89 except ford's u can get away w/87 octane pretty well.

as far as the 2.5 fuel economy comparison, its still pretty good for the 09+ and if you want to compare it to higher output motors too, the 300hp turbo rabbits are still getting almost 28mpg highway which is about as good as any.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thats true. Just crank up the boost with 500bucks and its much faster. I believe it does need premium as does almost any turbo. Hopefully it will not be too much more money if any. Having said that once I am done with my car I am planning to get a gti. I will very much miss the 5 cylinder sound. This wont be for at least 5 years though. Who knows what the gti will look like and what it has. Cant believe it will be 2016 then.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

This is prob only because of emissions and gas mileage standards


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as soon as models start rolling out with 4bangers, and when the i5 is outdated, i'll go ahead and buy one or 2 engines to keep around... i rather have em at a storage facility doing nothing, than not have any replacements...


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> So many uneducated people are bashing on the vw 5 cylinder. Its ridiculous. 99% have not even driven one. AS for fuel economy and power it is no worse than any other 2.3.-2.5 engine in the competition. You should base fuel economy and power off of displacement not # of cylinders.


Weight and gearing can play a role too.

I think the 2.5L 5-cylinder is decent on gas. So far I only get 25mpg, which is about what I get in my Toyota Matrix (4-speed auto, not the 2ZZ-GE high-speed engine).


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol thygrey there ain't going to be no shortage by any standards for a good 30 years...

i average 28mpg w/a lot of stupid driving. i could do better w/less throttle and dif gearing of the newer cars. the 09+ motor does well and the newer 2.5 trans gets even better gas mileage than mine at about 31mpg highway. that isn't horrible but its no 38mpg of an SI or Focus.

i don't understand how they think direct fuel injection is better for emisions, or turbo motors. considering tuned up the turbo w/fat DP on it is going to be a lot worse and once the valves gunk up with carbon and start to fail emissions will be ****e for second half of cars life because of FSI.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Supposedly the new 1.8t will have staged port injection supplementing the direct injection. If thats true the new setup is gonna be a great tuning platform. Still won't drive anything less the 2.5L and turbo though

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> lol thygrey there ain't going to be no shortage by any standards for a good 30 years...


lol, i guess that was my venezuelan nature showing... 

back "home" when they say that something will be "replaced" you can expect to never see it again on those lands.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

tchilds said:


> lol thygrey there ain't going to be no shortage by any standards for a good 30 years...
> 
> i average 28mpg w/a lot of stupid driving. i could do better w/less throttle and dif gearing of the newer cars. the 09+ motor does well and the newer 2.5 trans gets even better gas mileage than mine at about 31mpg highway. that isn't horrible but its no 38mpg of an SI or Focus.
> 
> i don't understand how they think direct fuel injection is better for emisions, or turbo motors. considering tuned up the turbo w/fat DP on it is going to be a lot worse and once the valves gunk up with carbon and start to fail emissions will be ****e for second half of cars life because of FSI.


The new ea888 1.8t will be both port injection and di, it'll have a water jacket coupled into the head,more precisely the exhaust manifold which is now part of the head. They can control temperatures of Egts depending on load which can be advantageous to lengthen the life of the tubo and have a near 1 lambda even under high loads. 

This increases fuel mileage and decreases emissions. Yay

I see it has an electric waterpump, not sure about what to think of that. Plastic oil pan, u low people, that's ur first upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The manifold in the head program is how most of the automakers are going. It's cheaper and more reliable. It also sucks for performance. 

Electric water pump is good, we'll see how reliable they turn out though. Plastic oil pan, well, that's cheap hahaha.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

That's really cool. I always wondered why nobody builds water jackets around the manifolds. Kinda stinks seeing it in action though, no space at all in there for improvement even if there was who the heck knows where to begin lol.

i always wanted to build water jacket on my SRI and add some kinda phenolic spacer. that thing gets so hot i cook egg on it before. tasted like the SRI sounds, better listened to than tasted :laugh:


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

I like the 2.5L I5, but I wouldn't be opposed to a 1.8L Turbo 4 cyl.

I just wonder when this change will occur.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lewylou78 said:


> I like the 2.5L I5, but I wouldn't be opposed to a 1.8L Turbo 4 cyl.
> 
> I just wonder when this change will occur.


Hopefully not soon...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I heard 2014. a 9 year run is decent.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the idea! Why you may ask? Because it'll make all of us that much more rare

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe they'll bring the 2.5 back for the next R. Wishful thinking.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what's with the last line?!

" The five was never particularly offensive, but we also can’t say we’ll miss it much." how can you not miss this engine when it's gone :facepalm: Obviously someone from car and driver never rode in a modified 2.5


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> what's with the last line?!
> 
> " The five was never particularly offensive, but we also can&#146;t say we&#146;ll miss it much." how can you not miss this engine when it's gone :facepalm: Obviously someone from car and driver never rode in a modified 2.5


Looks like he has never driven one modified, heard its exhaust, or felt the torque... Oh well... Thankfully he doesnt make the desitions

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm just surprised that in the 2.5L forum nobody is even saying "bummer" or something to that effect at this news. Oh well, I'll say it. Bummer. 

Great model differentiation VW. Golf, GTI, R. Three models all with turbo four bangers. What a bore. Yawn.


My turbo VR6 is looking decidedly more interesting now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its not that we are happy about the news, but this has been posted a couple times already...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

zevion said:


> I'm just surprised that in the 2.5L forum nobody is even saying "bummer" or something to that effect at this news. Oh well, I'll say it. Bummer.
> 
> Great model differentiation VW. Golf, GTI, R. Three models all with turbo four bangers. What a bore. Yawn.
> 
> ...



Within 10-20 years the huge % of cars will be turbo 4 cyl of various displacements...


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Within 10-20 years the huge % of cars will be turbo 4 cyl of various displacements...


Bingo, the 2.5 is a great motor imo, very reliable but they need to meet the new epa standards and it won't happen with old tech. There's a 2.0 variant of the ea888 which will make more power. Upgrades for real power will probably be expensive, 8 injectors and a special casted turbine housing. I do like the oil filter on top tho.

Welcome to the real world, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought this would happen long ago... Everyone sh*ts on the 2.5 for lack of power and terrible gas mileage, which just really isnt the case at all.... The sad thing is this new 1.8l will be of less quality than the n/a 2.0l.

Sure its boosted, but plastic oil pan, most likely a cheapo water pump, cheap internals, sure all fixable,but come on really  I just dont understand why VW cant have a decent mileage 
v6... For instance my preordered 2013 V6 Genesis says 21city 30hwy, combined 27mpg with 347whp... The r32 is combined 22mpg at only 23xwhp and less through drivetrain loss..... Its crazy IMO

Its weird this is happening because I remember when it was said the 2.5 was becoming the new 2.0l and every model comming out was going to have a 2.5 as the base model...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm all for a plastic oil pan. well, technically its not just plastic... more like nylon. Does the "plastic" oil pan also offer new features such as crank scraper or a better baffle system around the pick up? I'm kind if surprised they didn't just go to a dry sump system w/all the crazy advances on this motor.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Ooooo man! I just came from a 1.8t


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

doesn't make sense when they loaded the new passat with 2.5L 5 bangers. :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> doesn't make sense when they loaded the new passat with 2.5L 5 bangers. :facepalm:


why is that?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Now I'm reading that it will be a Tsi1.8t from the euro lineup...the new ea888 still has a ways to come.

But I read more on the ea888 motor, thin walled block of 3mm, electronic wastegate and a 4 weight crankshaft.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

a jacketed block? lol these cars is getting redic. pretty soon the block and tranny housing are going to be one and same too on some other concepts I've seen.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

IJSTROK said:


> Maybe they'll bring the 2.5 back for the next R. Wishful thinking.



Hey they are testing this motor in the Golf 24 race cars, with pretty well recieved results.. Problem is they cant get the rear end to stop eating itself from the shear power  VW has something planned with that motor, I know it.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I will say my rabbit will probably be the last VW I buy that isn't a MKI, MKII, or aircooled. I love my turbo bunny but VW has just been failing to put together a car I actually want. If I was in the new car market at the moment I'd probably be looking into the Fiesta ST, or Velostar Turbo once those come out. I'm probably always gonna keep at least one subaru around from here on out. Subaru has definitely stolen my heart from VW simply because they drive just as well if not better and everything under the hood is laid out in a way that you can actually work on one without yanking the whole engine bay. I mean for christ's sake you gotta yank the intake manifold on the 2.5 to do the inner timing cover


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I will say my rabbit will probably be the last VW I buy that isn't a MKI, MKII, or aircooled. I love my turbo bunny but VW has just been failing to put together a car I actually want. If I was in the new car market at the moment I'd probably be looking into the Fiesta ST, or Velostar Turbo once those come out. I'm probably always gonna keep at least one subaru around from here on out. Subaru has definitely stolen my heart from VW simply because they drive just as well if not better and everything under the hood is laid out in a way that you can actually work on one without yanking the whole engine bay. I mean for christ's sake you gotta yank the intake manifold on the 2.5 to do the inner timing cover


I'm not liking VW much these days. The US Golf R without DSG and only with a 4 banger? Crap. Now the 2.5 is on its way out. Time to move to their Audi brand.

Unless I can get the next Golf R with the 2.5TFSI and DSG.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> I think I heard 2014. a 9 year run is decent.


You are correct.
10 years is still a pretty decent run for this motor. :thumbup:

I was in a wrong place at right time situation when I heard the I-5 was getting axed (similar situation I was in with respect to the VR getting axed and replaced with the I-5) hence why this thread was created:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5468544-NEW-EA888-1.8-TSI-2.0-TSI-Engine-Details

Now all they need to do is bring a 1.6 TSI here and we are golden!:thumbup:


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

http://i.autoblog.com/2011/11/18/vw-to-replace-unloved-five-cylinder-base-engine-with-turbo-four/

Sam according to this It's the current 1.8t Tsi.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

donjuan1jr said:


> http://i.autoblog.com/2011/11/18/vw-to-replace-unloved-five-cylinder-base-engine-with-turbo-four/
> 
> Sam according to this It's the current 1.8t Tsi.


Not the current one.
I have an ongoing thread about it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5468544-NEW-EA888-1.8-TSI-2.0-TSI-Engine-Details

Going to be meeting some engineer's from VW in a few months and hopefully I can pick there brains as to the inside scoop on this motor. The good news is alot of the internal dimensions are the same which is great for aftermarket. The bad news is the 2.5 motor is gone


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

While the 2.5 will be gone i' happy to own one, that in due time will be super powerful and fun. Did i mention the exhaust note??

I plan on being 70 and driving the jetta... And its also good to know that if i needed, i could buy one of these things for cheap

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe the 2.5 is the MK4 of vw motors. its stuck in the middle of being old school and new school. its probably going to be one of the least popular motors VW ever made but it has 5 cylinders which makes it all worth it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the 2.5 will always be the most rare engine on the vw world.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe pretty sure the hybrid they built back in the 80's would take that cake. lots of air cooled monsters ahead of it in line still too.


----------

